# SHA Checksum



## nedry (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi how do i use the SHA checksum file for the iso install cdrom on the ftp download site, what tools to compare the checksums are available for windows 10?
thanks
nedry


----------



## Beastie (Jul 1, 2017)

A quick search returns quite a few. I haven't tried any of them so I have no idea which one - if any - works under Windows 10.

http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/
http://quickhash-gui.org/
http://rhash.anz.ru/
https://www.ov2.eu/programs/rapidcrc-unicode
https://github.com/gpfjeff/winhasher


----------

